# Update on GSS



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi All, we had a major update on our products-page today. Take a look, any comments appreciated. http://www.g-scale-structures.de/ 



Frank


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Frank, do you have a US shop, or do we order from somewhere in Europe?

Regards, Greg


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Greg,

as my business is VERY new, i have -so to speak- NOTHING to offer depending a dealers structure.

And as for all young businesses, i even dont have many customers. For sure, because nobody knows it.
So, seeing u asking about brings me to my next project:

Shipping to the US.

If there is any interest on your side, we will find a solution.
To have a big parcel for a dealer that makes shipping cheaper, i fear i must fill my products-page, before anyone is able to give me a bigger order.
So: back to your question, we send from Europe. 

BUT:
IF there is anyone interested in our products to be exported in bigger amounts, just tell!
All other shipping will be parcels "to private" on their own way. 


Let me give u a clue what will come up:

-steel-trestle towers and -bents both in standard and premium version
-different girderbridges 
-heavy trestle bents in standard (less bolts) and hobbyversion (just nailed)
-medium trestle (15x15mm square) in 2 or 3 quality versions 
-components for trestles (sidelatices and deckbars)
-service pit (in the planing)
-turntables (just in mind







) 
-abutments, balustrades...... 

Or everything you are interested in....... i can choose what will be next!!!!

Frank


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Shipping might be a killer.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Torby,

im an opimistic character...when just shipping is the problem, it will be solved...... :-D

In other words: when i am able to sell...say 10.000 Truss-bridges to the US next month, shipping will become a problem to be solved in 10 Years... :-DDD



Frank


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If you fill a container with them and ship them to a US distributor...


----------

